# Knocking sound coming from clutch



## bigbadbrute750 (Aug 16, 2010)

When I ride my brute 750 I can hear a knocking sound through my snorkels coming from the clutch. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Bad or loose belt


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

may be your clutches, check out this link
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=3953&highlight=engine+ticking


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Pull the cover, check the belt for missing coggs...top and bottom.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

how long have u had it snorked ? u will have some new noise ,that u dont usually here after a fresh snork.. but if its been on a while and its a new noise do what these guys said ^^^check it out


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

bigbadbrute750 said:


> When I ride my brute 750 I can hear a knocking sound through my snorkels coming from the clutch. Any help is appreciated.


When I first snorkeled my Bike, I heard the Clunking of the clutch and the various noises it makes... at first I thought something was wrong, it isn't... They are not quite.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yes snorkles have a mega phone effect .. you can hear all kinds of noises ..


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

mine sounds like a little man with a hammer trying to get out at idle, just add a little thumb an it goes away


----------



## bigbadbrute750 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thankyou your help is greatly appriceated.


----------



## Laekcim (Jul 24, 2010)

rmax said:


> mine sounds like a little man with a hammer trying to get out at idle, just add a little thumb an it goes away




lol thats the best description I've heard yet!!!


----------

